# ==> an alle Profis brauche eure Hilfe <==



## camouflage (23. Juni 2002)

Ich brauche eure Hilfe !!!

Ich sitze das ganze Wochenende schon am Rechner und Versuche ein Wort von mir so einzufärben bzw zu erstellen wie die Schrift auf dem eingefügten Bild, aber bring es nicht zusammen.







Bitte Bitte helft mir ich komm einfach nicht weiter.

Vielen Dank im vorraus

mfg Camouflage


----------



## Mythos007 (23. Juni 2002)

Na dann lass doch mal dein Bild sehen und wir
schaun mal was wir da machen können ... 

Bis dann dann M.


----------



## biegeeinheit (24. Juni 2002)

big pimpin'? http://www.wastedyouth.org/tutorials/submissions/13/

Also ich suchte auch mal nach einer möglichkeit sowas zu machen und wurde mit diesem Tut gut bedient. ein paar spielereien und brushes zum schluss und fertig war dieser schriftzug:


----------



## Alphator (24. Juni 2002)

also ich würd sagen, du suchst dir als aller erstes mal bei google bildersuche nach nem stein oder felsen, der ungefär so aussieht wie dein schriftzug (farbe und größe sind egal, du kannst ja nachher einfärben und skalieren).

Dann schneidest du ein schönes stück aus deinem stein raus, bearbeiten-> als muster speichern.

Schreibe dein Wort, und rastere anschließend den text.

jetzt klickst du doppelt auf die textebene, und wählst als ebeneneffekt musterüberlagerung aus und klickst auf ok.

nun doppelt auf den musterüberlagerungseffekt klicken, das eigene erstellte muster wählen, und es auf die gewünschte größe skalieren.

so und jetzt noch auf bild->einstellungen->farbton sättigung klicken, und "färben" anhacken. mit den reglern spielen, und  Ä Woila *grins
fertig.
als verfeinerung würde ich als ebenen effekt noch abgeflachte kanten relief auswählen und die tiefen mit gelb, und die hellen töne mit weiß definieren.

i hope it will help. . . . .

Tux4k


----------



## Virtual Freak (24. Juni 2002)

*is doch kein problem...*

das bildchen das du angehängt hast taugt doch ganz gut zum n glitter text rauszubringen..
einfach n teil der dinger als muster gemacht und dann die schrift gefüllt..noch n bisserl drübergebrusht und gut war..

greet VF


----------



## der nick (13. April 2005)

*machen wie Alphator*

Ich würds genauso machen wie Alphator. Nimm einfach einen dieser Funkelstein aus Google , oder Metall (wie auch immer) ... mach dann ein ca. 20 x 20 px großes Fenster im PS. Dann gibts unter bearbeiten > als Muster festlegen. Das tust du. 

Schreib deinen Text und geh unter Ebene > Ebenenstyle. Ich hab die englische Version, aber das sollte irgendwie was mit "Überlage..." in deutsch sein. Irgendwie das dritte von unten. Such das Muster und schon sind die Steinchen auf dem Schriftzug. Nun kannst auch noch unter Ebeneneigenschaften (ganz unten) eine Umrandung einstelln und wenn du lust hast auch noch Satain ... spiel einfach ein wenig rum!  ;-] 

So kannst du schon ein ganz anständiges Ergebnis erzeugen. Um mehrere Rähmen zu erzeugen, musst du das Fenster für die Ebenen finden und die Ebeneneigenschaften zu eigenen Ebenen machen (Rechtsklick -> Create Layer). Dann gehst du wieder auf ...>Ebeneneigenschaften und machst (ganz unten das Kästchen) eine weiter Umrandung. Und so weiter ... 

Tut mir leid, wenn ich die Deutschen Begriffe nicht so beherrsche, aber ich denke so schlimm ist es net. Bitte schaut euch ma meinen Hilferuf um Vektortutorial an. Bitte, braucht dringenst hilfe!  ;-) 

der nick


----------



## C4T (13. April 2005)

Hier ein passendes Tutorial dazu.
Klick


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (13. April 2005)

Leute, ich will ja nicht unhöflich erscheinen, aber die Anfrage ist fast 3 Jahre her,
sollte die Person immer noch auf Hilfe warten, müsste das schon einem Wunder gleichkommen ;-)

[ ruhe in frieden ]


----------

